# Just signed in...



## Gabrielle (May 25, 2007)

... and just took my third Muay Thai class.  I am enjoying it!  Looking forward to spending some time on the Muay Thai group and learning what there is to learn.


----------



## Kacey (May 25, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Tell us how your training is going.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Bill Sempf (May 25, 2007)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2007)

Hey Gabrielle, welcome!  I'll be trying Muay Thai for the first time pretty soon.  Glad you joined up!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 25, 2007)

Hello Gabrielle, welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Welcome and be true. 

The Muay Thai group here is one of the busiest (among others)  so you'll find yourself fitting in rawther nicely. Use the search engine to find answers to whatever questions you may have. If not... post away.

Enjoy the rest of MT. 

Don't forget that there are extra benefits to being a supporting member.


----------



## Tames D (May 25, 2007)

Welcome. You'll find a bunch of great people here.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 26, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Drac (May 26, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (May 26, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (May 26, 2007)

That's great Gabrielle! I hope you continue to enjoy your training. Welcome to MT. I hope you enjoy yourself here as well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## exile (May 26, 2007)

Greetings, Garielle, good to have you with ushappy posting, and best of luck with your Muay Thai training.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## JBrainard (May 26, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## bluemtn (May 26, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## Shaderon (May 27, 2007)

:wavey:  Hiya Gabrielle, great to have you here and happy posting


----------



## stickarts (May 27, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## seasoned (May 27, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  I hope you enjoy both Muay Thai and your time here.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Callandor (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello. Welcome to MT. Muay Thai is an exciting art and this forum has a lot to offer.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Hawke (Jun 10, 2007)

Greetings Gabrielle,

Welcome to MT.  We're a friendly group here.

Cheers.


----------

